# Skewb God's Number?



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I tried searching for it and nothing came up. What's God's Number for skewb?

EDIT: I found that it's 11. What position is that?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I found that it's 11. What position is that?


There are 90 of them.

http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/skewb.htm


----------



## Meep (Dec 6, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> There are 90 of them.
> 
> http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/skewb.htm



And here are all 90 of them:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10477021/cube/skewbdepth11states.htm


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Meep said:


> And here are all 90 of them:
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10477021/cube/skewbdepth11states.htm



Is this FCN? Are D and B the 'same' thing here?
Why do they all end with U'? Why do most of them end with D' U'?


EDIT: The numbers, what do they mean?


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Is this FCN? Are D and B the 'same' thing here?



Yes.

What about longest first layers? Meep, have you got a list of them (or anyone)? What's God's Number for FL - 7/6?


----------



## kcl (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd guess it's no more than 7.


----------

